# comeputer linguistik



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

hallo habe eine frage zur aufgabe 

Aufgabe 1 Geben Sie die Denotate der folgenden regul¨aren Ausdru¨cke an, indem Sie die jeweilige Menge, falls sie endlich ist, explizit auﬂisten, und sonst in Worten beschreiben. 1. ∅|ε 2. a(b|cd)∅(a|ε) 3. a(c|∅)(b|ε) 4. abb(cd)∗e+ 5. (a(ε|b))+ 6. (ac|ac∅|acε)+d


soll man die ausdrücke als wortmöglichkeiten alle ausgeben und was bedeutet genau deses plus ?


----------



## mihe7 (17. Apr 2019)

Falsches Forum?


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Falsches Forum?


letztens wurde mir auch da geholfen, wusste ich nicht


----------



## M.L. (17. Apr 2019)

Gemeint ist eher das Unterforum "Hausaufgaben": https://www.java-forum.org/forum/hausaufgaben.34/   (aber ein paar eigene Ideen und Ansätze wären nicht verkehrt....)


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Gemeint ist eher das Unterforum "Hausaufgaben": https://www.java-forum.org/forum/hausaufgaben.34/   (aber ein paar eigene Ideen und Ansätze wären nicht verkehrt....)


habe schon was geschrieben aber nicht sicher ob es richtig ist weil ich nicht weiß was mit der Verknüpfung von leerer menge und leerem wort passiert.


----------



## mihe7 (17. Apr 2019)

Steht alles hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulärer_Ausdruck


----------



## Heyoka955 (17. Apr 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Steht alles hier https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulärer_Ausdruck


das wars wohl mit deiner hilfe lol


----------



## mihe7 (17. Apr 2019)

Auf der Seite steht genau angegeben, was Du brauchst (s. unter Semantik 1. und 3.). Was soll ich dazu noch schreiben?


----------



## kneitzel (17. Apr 2019)

Was für Hilfe erwartest Du? Dass wir Deine Aufgaben erledigen?

Da geht es um reguläre Ausdrücke und die sollte man verstanden haben. Und da gibt es nichts besseres als eine Seite, die das erläutert.

Was bedeutet denn ein regulärer Audruck: "a|b"? Das solltest Du direkt sagen können. Wenn Du das nicht kannst, schau die verlinkte Seite an. Danach solltest Du es spätestens können.

Was bedeutet der reguläre Ausdruck "a(b|c)d(e|f)"? Hier hat man das | wie oben, aber es kommen () dazu. Und natürlich das aneinander hängen von Teilen.

Und dann kommen nur noch + und * dazu. Die findest Du aber auch erläutert auf der genannten Seite.

Und ich bin mir sicher: Ihr werdet doch bestimmt etwas zu regulären Ausdrücken gelernt haben. Also sollte das bekannt sein oder ihr habt Materialien dazu! Bitte: Wenn Du studierst: schau dir die Lernmaterialien an!


----------

